# How do you calculate age?



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

This may be a ridiculously stupid question, but do you calculate the age in months of your puppy in weeks (i.e. 4 weeks = 1 month) or do you do it by the calendar date your pup was born (i.e. Dec. 20 - Jan 20 is 1 month) My dog is 24 weeks this tuesday by the first method he'll be six months old, by the second he wont be six months until June 20th. I know this is obnoxious but I'm not sure which is correct?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sir Bear said:


> This may be a ridiculously stupid question, but do you calculate the age in months of your puppy in weeks (i.e. 4 weeks = 1 month) or do you do it by the calendar date your pup was born (i.e. Dec. 20 - Jan 20 is 1 month) My dog is 24 weeks this tuesday by the first method he'll be six months old, by the second he wont be six months until June 20th. I know this is obnoxious but I'm not sure which is correct?


My friend and I go back and forth on this....I'm interested in knowing the answer I have marked on the calendar how many weeks and then counted on my fingers and the weeks don't add up to the months with me either In weeks she would be 9.5 months, but month to month she will be 9 months on June 5th. Just so you know I try not to think about it, but now that you brought it up......


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm only really interested from a developmental point of view (i.e. what to "expect" at certain ages, etc.) Hopefully we get some opinions!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I asked the exact same question last year with Cheyenne. The consensus was that most people used weeks until the puppy was 6 months (counting in weeks) but after that it is by birth date. I think it is really a matter of preference. Panzer is officially 5 months old today...but I've been saying he is 5 months for over a week now. From this point on I'm going to be using his actual birthday to say how many months he is.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I always use weeks for the first 3 or 4 weeks, then go to months.
When showing dogs, you use actual birthdate for age determination.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If you think about it puppy shots are by the weeks not the months and the rabies is usually at 16 weeks versus 4 months, which depending on when the dog was born is a difference of 1-2 weeks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In babies and kids they use months, from (for instance) the 20th to the 20th of the next month I believe.
We do weeks _by the week_, here, from one Tuesday to the next, for instance, mostly to measure how how long to wait between dewormings and vaccines.


----------

